# Consolekit y permisos ntfs, fuse, montar DD automaticamente.

## fellsword

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

Bueno, perdí mi instalación de gentoo por andar jugando con python y consolekit. 

Empezare de nuevo.

Lo que hice en ese entonces fue, con emerge -avDt ntfs, termino bien, reinicie el sistema monte mis unidades, en /etc/fstab agregue esto.

/dev/sdb1 /var/run/media/kik1n/Bomb ntfs-3g defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0

/dev/sda2 /var/run/media/kik1n/Steel ntfs-3g defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0

Guardo, reinicio el sistema y no se montan automáticamente el sistema, raro por que en cualquier distro de linux lo hace.

Leyendo de nuevo varias wikis de este tema, no me percate de esto.

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ConsoleKit

Hasta al final de la wiki dice esto:

 *Quote:*   

> ck-list-sessions: Shows all sessions and their details. For a local, active users active and is-local should be TRUE

 

De esto se trataba?

O realmente me tengo que pelear con consolekit agregando permisos a todo?

http://i.stack.imgur.com/OEvRU.png

O se trata de esto

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Polkit

Runs the given program with the user rights of the given user: 

user $ pkexec --user USER PROGRAM

A fin de cuentas, quiero poder montar de forma automática mis discos duros externos.

----------

## papu

no se si has tenido en cuenta esto otro lo cual va muy ligado a lo que preguntas, como no lo mencionas pues no se:)

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udisks

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/D-Bus

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev

saludos ad1

----------

## fellsword

Bueno tios sigo con este problema, no logro que se automonten mi disco duro.

Tengo 2.

1) Donde esta instalado el sistema, este si entra

2) Donde guardo todas mis chacharas, pero no se auto monta.

----------

## gringo

supongo que habrás instalado el paquete ntfs3g, no un paquete ntfs ( que no existe hasta donde yo sé).

para el automontaje uso algo como lo siguiente y siempre me ha funcionado sin problemas :

```
/dev/sda2       /mnt/win        ntfs-3g rw      0 0
```

el directorio de montaje tendrías que crearlo antes.

saluetes

----------

## Arctic

 *gringo wrote:*   

> supongo que habrás instalado el paquete ntfs3g, no un paquete ntfs ( que no existe hasta donde yo sé).
> 
> para el automontaje uso algo como lo siguiente y siempre me ha funcionado sin problemas :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yo el único que conozco no es un paquete sino un módulo que se puede compilar directamente en el kernel y solo permite lectura y escritura muy limitada y con alto riesgo de perdida de datos. 

Salu2

----------

## fellsword

Ya, esta gracias a todos  :Very Happy: 

Bueno, como estoy acostumbrado a openSUSE, siempre se montaba en /var/run/media/********, bueno trataba esto en gentoo, pero en gentoo es montar en /media/******

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

